# Walgreens ICC Printer Info?



## KenO

I am trying to get the ICC numbers for some Walgreen Printers.  Your first reaction is to say "ask Walgreens".  I did this and the answer was similar to the one given a few years ago on this forum " I did ask *Walgreens for some kind of color calibration reference and they looked at me with a blank stare"  The photo tech told me they have no ICC numbers for their photo machines.

*I hope at least one aspiring photo pro reading this may have had a similar problem and have already solved it!!!

Thanks

Ken


----------



## KenO

Forgot to mention, one the Walgreens printers I am looking for the ICC info is the Frontier 340.  Some info on the Frontier 340 is at http://www.fujifilmusa.com/shared/bin/Frontier340.pdf

Am more Upbeat because found this "*Can Frontier and Noritsu printers really be profiled?  *Definitely. Both Frontier and Noritsu printers have robust self-calibration routines. These compensate for variations in paper, temperature, light source, etc. The printers were designed to work in a very demanding environment  a mini-lab with relatively untrained operators. The assumption made by Fuji and Noritsu was that since the operators were likely unable to adjust the machines, the machines must adjust themselves. These printers also have automatic image enhancement and correction routines. These attempt to correct exposure problems, unbalanced lighting conditions, softness, etc. From the perspective of a skilled photographer, there are two problems with this approach. First, the image correction routines try to adjust images that need no correction. Also, the adjustments are image data specific; i.e. as the content of the image changes, so does the "correction" applied. This is why we stress that all targets must be printed using the "no corrections" mode, where all automatic adjustments and enhancements are turned off. When this is done, we are left with an exceptionally stable printing platform  in other words, a printer that is ideally configured for profiling. Profiles for Frontier and Noritsu printers typically only need to be updated after the printer has major repairs or drastic tweaks to the color channels. In the normal mini-lab setup, these do not occur frequently. If a profile needs updating, send us a new target, and we will measure it again." Additional Profile Questions 

Ken


----------



## KmH

If Walgreens can't/won't provide you with the ICC profiles for their printer/paper combos - you're pretty much SOL.

Use a print lab that provides the information you need - like Mpix.com or a local Costco.


----------

